

French Lower House Might Let Google Keep Its Search Algorithm Secret After All - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/08/french-lower-house-might-let-google-keep-its-search-algorithm-workings-secret-after-all/

======
yeezul
ELI5: Why can't a corporation that offers a free service (search) be allowed
to promote its business through their own services? If I own a bar, why shall
I be forced to show ads for the next door bar's happy hour instead of
promoting mine?

